# Penny keeps trying to eat dirt!



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I am playing with Penny outside and she keeps escaping from the blanket to try and get to the grass. When on the grass she noses down to the dirt and starts eating it! Is this a signal that something is missing from her diet or is she just being strange? 


The grass has not been treated with any chemicals. It is my parents front lawn. 

She currently has a nose full of dirt!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes usually when an animal eats dirt or something like that it means they are missing an important ingredient or mineral in their diet. You might want try a supplement Missing Link has one for small animals, also Exotic Pet has a hedgehog booster, I am not too thrilled about Exotic Pet in general but if she is doing something like this I would try to supplement her diet. What kind of food is she currently eating and what are her snacks and treats?


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Usually this means Iron and other minerals are missing. By the way. Look and see what the Iron content in her kibble is


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs also tend to eat things that they think taste interesting, since they often go after things like dog poop, smelly socks, leather shoes, etc. Personally, as long as she's on a good quality food (or preferably a mix of two or more), I wouldn't be concerned about her diet. Especially if you also supplement with other treats & insects (which are an important part of their diet).


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a mix of Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup. I give her meal worms (Canned) and crickets (frozen). 

I figured she was just being weird but she was just so focused of getting to the dirt! Weird hedgie.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They can be really silly about things! Also, I forgot to mention, I would try to discourage her from eating the dirt. Even if you don't have pesticides or herbicides on it, there could be parasite eggs, etc. that she could ingest, which is no good. Bacteria as well, though that's usually less of a concern since most healthy animals can fight off bacteria in usual amounts.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Of course! After I figured out what she was doing, we moved to a different area! 

She eventually seemed to calm down about the dirt and just explored like she normally does.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I saw your video! She is such a pretty hedgie! 

Rose anointed with grass at the park the other day. :roll: I didn't notice what she was doing until I saw the green foam through my camera.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

With the food your feeding I highly doubt she is deficient I bet she really just wanted to see how it tasted...Olive anoints with wood...Anything wood and she wants to eat it... the 1st time I let her explore my room she went to this night stand I have, which I got from a garage sale for 5 bucks and anointed. I was freaking out like "I DONT KNOW WHERE THAT'S BEEN!!" Then I had a Popsicle sitting with the bottom part cut off and she tried to run away with it and pull the whole thing by the stick! Weirdo.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My hedgies always have to sample a bit of grass when I take then outside. I think they are just curious as they don't do it for long.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you sure she's eating it? She probably just wants to anoint with it.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

She likely could have been trying to annoint with it. She was just so persistent to get to the dirt, which is what made me worried! 

The last time we were outside she took interest in the "welcome" mat by the front door and annointed dirt all over her self. Hedgehogs are so strange!


----------

